# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN RX-G980 – победа в твоих руках

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет новую геймерскую мышь RX-G980 с броским дизайном, улучшенным сенсором и богатым набором возможностей.

SVEN RX-G980 позволяет в любой момент игры сохранять твердую уверенность в своих силах. Мышь удобно лежит в руке, работает плавно, без рывков, благодаря утяжеленной конструкции. Качественный современный сенсор обеспечивает высокую точность позиционирования RX-G980, а шесть переключаемых режимов dpi – от 500 до 4000 точек на дюйм – позволят победить в самой сложной и азартной схватке с противником.
Модель выглядит броско и брутально. Характера ей добавляет разноцветная переливающаяся подсветка.


*Особенности:*
• Максимальное разрешение - 4000 dpi.
• Переключение режимов DPI.
• Изменяемая подсветка.
• Боковые клавиши навигации "вперёд" - "назад".
• Утяжелённая конструкция.

----------

